# 22LR bricks at Walmart



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess I lucked out last night I was at Walmart and as always I asked about 22LR and as always there was none, 
I walked away but some girl came and found me and told me that they found some 22LR that hadn't been
put away and wanted to know if I wanted to look at them.( Big ol' smile and a yes) they had 3 boxes and each box
had 2 bricks of 500 in it. I think they were suppost to sell them as 2 bricks of 500 I didn't say any thing and when
he scanned the box with the bricks in it the price came up so what the heck. They had 3 boxes and told me the limit
was 3 I said I would take all thee ,,,,,,,,,But I got thinking about it and changed it to just 2. I decided I didn't want
to become one of people I don't care much for. I'm hopping someone with kids or Grand kids gets the last box.
Anyways they were $50.58 per box of 1000. $101.16 for 4 500 round bricks I thought that was a good price.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great score. I will admit that I would have bought 3. If there were more, change my clothes and reenter or send my wife over. Not to resell. We shoot a lot and I like to have a reserve.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Thats good on you leaving the last box for someone else! At least your Wal- Mart has 22lr,It's been months since I've seen any here.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice. Good to find


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> Thats good on you leaving the last box for someone else! At least your Wal- Mart has 22lr,It's been months since I've seen any here.


I have been told they have came in a few time but I never seem to see any until now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good find Budget.

I've shot 1000's of rounds of the Winchester M-22LR , I think my SW MP-22 likes it best. But Winchester had a recall on the M-22's, the link below will let you know the lot numbers. You should be fine but better safe than sorry. 
Winchester Recalls M*22 .22LR Ammo


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. Slippy you just rained on this parade. Good to know about the recall. Possible bummer for budgetprepp-n


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Didn't mean to! 

When I heard about the recall I had about...well put it this way, it took me a long time to pull them all out of my storage area and find the various ammo cans that they were stored in to check the boxes to make sure they were not recalled. I'm glad I kept the boxes because I've been known to take .22 ammo and dump them in one of my small plastic buckets with an airtight lid for ease of use at the range. Easier than a box getting damp or something. So keep your boxes!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The M22's have varying levels of powder. Even the ones that haven't been recalled.
I'd still buy it for plinking though at that price.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Good find Budget.
> 
> I've shot 1000's of rounds of the Winchester M-22LR , I think my SW MP-22 likes it best. But Winchester had a recall on the M-22's, the link below will let you know the lot numbers. You should be fine but better safe than sorry.
> Winchester Recalls M*22 .22LR Ammo


I checked mine are OK


----------

